# Crossbow Coyote Hunting



## rednax (Dec 12, 2020)

I live in clinton county and am thinking about going coyote hunting with a crossbow. I have a centerpoint sniper 370. A few questions I have are: should I go hunting during the day or at night, will regular green camo be fine in the snow, and what types of calls/decoys should I get. I am trying to not spend tons of money on this too. Thanks.


----------



## HungryHunter (May 10, 2017)

A crossbow??? Heck, I can hardly get them close enough for my scattergun. 

For me....
Decoys... No.
Sno Camo... Yes if it's available.
Calls... Tried electric, too much hassle. Finally settled on MFK and a couple open reeds. Easier and I feel like they are more natural sounding.

I use red lights at night but honestly I see a lot more during the day about 830am seems to be a magic time this year.

Good luck.


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

I cant get one with a 223,but its fun trying and I'm going again soon,FOXPRO makes good calls.


----------



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

rednax said:


> I live in clinton county and am thinking about going coyote hunting with a crossbow. I have a centerpoint sniper 370. A few questions I have are: should I go hunting during the day or at night, will regular green camo be fine in the snow, and what types of calls/decoys should I get. I am trying to not spend tons of money on this too. Thanks.


Set up say 25 yards downwind of a decoy, like a Mojo Super Critter, use a mouth call, give a few loud sequels, then let critter do it's squealing. I have had foxes and yptes come busting in, but you have to be ready, action is fast, they bust in, then realize they,ve been fooled, they burn a%# out of there.


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

That would be a challenge, a big one. I have killed several coyotes with a crossbow and vertical bows but they all were incidental kills related to deer or turkey hunting. With the correct camo in the right location I would think it possible if one is very attentive to their surroundings.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

I would mimic squirrels....and if possible hunt from above tree stand. 

Do what works for you....electronic would be good if you have one. 

Best of luck and killem all...all that you can that is.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

I got one with my xbow last year but it was incidental as we crossed paths as I was walking to a stand. Looking back, I should have just plugged him with my 9mm as I wrecked an arrow & broadhead worth about $25 taking that shot.

If you stay still and have the right background cover, camo isn't that important. Fooling the yote's nose is a different story.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

If you can get someone to hunt with you...you might try teaming up.
One calling the other out front. We have tried that before and it worked....with a shotgun and 0000


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Sounds like a real challenge. Let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## rednax (Dec 12, 2020)

Should I hunt in the middle of a field or by some woods?


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Hard to hide in the middle, you need a fence row or edge to hide.


----------



## dpretired (Dec 15, 2008)

rednax said:


> I live in clinton county and am thinking about going coyote hunting with a crossbow. I have a centerpoint sniper 370. A few questions I have are: should I go hunting during the day or at night, will regular green camo be fine in the snow, and what types of calls/decoys should I get. I am trying to not spend tons of money on this too. Thanks.


I had good luck with a "housecat in distress" call and no decoys up on state land north of Grayling back in 2006. That was on one of the sound cards that I bought along with my Johnny Stewart Preymaster caller. I was thinking at the time that all coyotes would really like hearing the sound of a hurting cat. The rabbit calls I tried out first that day didn't get any responses. But after I switched sound cards and cranked up that loud cat call for several seconds, this big boy came charging in from out of nowhere in that big woods. I was using a Ruger Compact .223 rifle at the time. Hitting one with a rifle or shotgun is one thing, but getting one to come in close enough to make a clean killing shot with a crossbow; that would take either a lot of luck or some real talent that most of us don't have. My advice is: I'd stick with using a gun if I were you. Either way, let us know if you do have any success. I'm sure it would make for an interesting story.


----------

